# What food are you craving for?



## Power-Append (Jul 13, 2012)

Right now i want to eat a cookie, so i am asking you what do you wan to eat right now


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

What did you have for breakfast? Cravings in the middle of the morning are usually because you didn't eat the "right stuff" for breakfast.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

For days now I have been craving a chocolate donut


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

I crave peanut butter a lot but I have a bit of a allergy to peanuts


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Merlot, that is no good 

It is a pity there is nothing else out there quite like peanut butter either

Is there something else you can start craving instead?

How about like me...a nice donut!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Merlot, that is no good
> 
> It is a pity there is nothing else out there quite like peanut butter either
> 
> ...


 
Well my 8 yr old and I went to the store the other day and he picked out a donut and I got myself a cherry one (rare occurence for me).  Later that night I was ready for it only to find it gone.  My husband had eaten my child's and gave mine to his mother!   I think that is grounds for divorce, yes? 

Peanut butter actually doesnt do too much to me.  I ate a bag full of raw mixd nuts once and had a pretty itchy throat but it went away soonish so I think I can swing it!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 13, 2012)

Lobster. Anytime. Preferably cooked on my barbecue and served with salted drawn butter.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> What did you have for breakfast? Cravings in the middle of the morning are usually because you didn't eat the "right stuff" for breakfast.


 
ah, but my gastronomic rapacity knows no satieties....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ah, but my gastronomic rapacity knows no satieties....


+1 For many a foodie, satiety is the driving force behind rapacity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rare Prime Rib...


----------



## chopper (Jul 13, 2012)

Salty chips. Corn chips with salsa would be good. May need to have a little snack before bed tonight.


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 14, 2012)

Homemade bread, fresh out of the oven & slathered with real butter. I could eat the whole loaf like that & nothing else for supper.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nothing better CC...especially on a cold day


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 14, 2012)

Since, I am in Puglia, Italia next to the Adriatic, the freshly caught octopus and swordfish from the fishermen I bought this morning ... 

Ciao. 
Have lovely wkend,
Margaux.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd like a dozen of those donuts, please, glazed.  And a big wedge of cake, a quarter of that pie, and a couple dozen cookies.  My doctor has warned me to rein in my sweet tooth, and I'm trying, but I still crave all of the above.  I try to still the siren's call of all those goodies with a square of dark chocolate after dinner.     (translation = sad piggie)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

I too have a very sweet tooth Lizzie...actually I think all my teeth are sweet 

We too have a square of dark chocolate after tea


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have any sweet tooth. I have a salty tooth!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Greg...me too...I love salty foods..

Lucky that you dont have a sweet tooth though, I wish I didn't sometimes


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 14, 2012)

We are getting take-out tonight.... I have a craving for either a burger or chinese food.  I told Mark it doesn't matter.  I would be happy with either.


I love salty instead of sweet, also.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Both sound lovely VB 

Do you have a nice Chinese place close by?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2012)

ok, now you've got me craving both salty and sweet.

i think it's retired, but i used to love ben & jerry's chubby hubby ice cream.

it was peanut butter filled chocolate covered pretzels mixed into vanilla malt fudge swirl ice cream.

oh, such salty sweet goodness.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ok, now you've got me craving both salty and sweet.
> 
> i think it's retired, but i used to love ben & jerry's chubby hubby ice cream.
> 
> ...


I just put on 20 pounds reading that Bucky! 

I too favour salty but I think that is because in my job as a baker and decorator I am around so much sweet all the time.  I never really thought about it before, but when I am on a baking spree like right now, I have about 3 different bags of salty treats on the go.  Right now it is sea salt kettle chips, Hawkins hard cheezies and tortilla chips!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, I have heard that salty and sweet are a wicked combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I sure do like the sound of ben & jerry's chubby hubby ice cream


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 17, 2012)

On Thursday I will be baking an apple pie for my favorite DIL's birthday, which calls for vanilla ice cream on the side.  Bless the grocery store's little heart, yesterday it had a BOGO (buy one, get one) on Ben & Jerry's pints, so I was forced to get a vanilla plus a Vanilla Heath Bar Crunch.  Ain't that a shame?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2012)

I must be weird--none of the things mentioned trip my trigger. I do get a hankering for poutine every now and again, but I can't say I crave food. And, tinlizzie, I'd be inclined to make my own ice cream before buying any--even on BOGO.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 17, 2012)

Lately I've been craving seafood and s'mores.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been craving a vanilla slice


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I crave peanut butter a lot but I have a bit of a allergy to peanuts


 
Some pediatricians started a study with kids that are allergic to peanuts. They had Mom give them just a tiny bit of PB on the tip of a spoon each day. Eventually they adjusted to them and lost their allergy. I wonder if it would work with adults? 

As a kid I was allergic to eggs. But I insisted on eating them. Now I can eat them by the dozen. I started with small amounts of scrambled eggs. I also have a tendency to be allergic to shellfish. But I still eat them. Small amounts only. And I seem to do better when they are deep fried. Go figure. And it is months in between having them. One of these days it will all backfire on me. 

Last year for my birthday, my daughter bought me a really large helping of fried clams. I pigged out. Bad move! Got so sick and my arms and legs started to swell. I got a little scared on that one. 

When I was dating my second husband, we would go to my favorite restaurant. I would always order the Fisherman's Platter. It was loaded with shellfish. But before we sat down I would call the ER and let them know I was coming in. After we finished eating it was a rush to get to the ER to get my stomach pumped out. After about doing that three times, he refused to let me order shelfish ever again. And we changed restaurants.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh and also a chocolate donut


----------



## chubbs (Jul 17, 2012)

6 cheese,pepperoni,mushroom,& onion stromboli.Mouth is watering just thinking about it lol.Or large soft pretzels & cheese


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

Now...you have made me really hungry Chubbs


----------



## blissful (Jul 17, 2012)

With no calorie ramifications?

Lays potato chips--original, and chip dip made with sour cream and Lipton French Onion soup mix.

And shrimp, cold, cooked, hot w/melted butter.
And lobster hot w/butter.

(I rarely if ever eat these things.)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 17, 2012)

I try not to eat potato chips often but we get some here, Smiths brand and they are 75% less saturated fat....so I have been eating a lot of them 

Although they are still high in carbs


----------



## Merlot (Jul 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Some pediatricians started a study with kids that are allergic to peanuts. They had Mom give them just a tiny bit of PB on the tip of a spoon each day. Eventually they adjusted to them and lost their allergy. I wonder if it would work with adults?
> 
> As a kid I was allergic to eggs. But I insisted on eating them. Now I can eat them by the dozen. I started with small amounts of scrambled eggs. I also have a tendency to be allergic to shellfish. But I still eat them. Small amounts only. And I seem to do better when they are deep fried. Go figure. And it is months in between having them. One of these days it will all backfire on me.
> 
> ...


 
I always crave peanuts/ peanut butter.  I read that a person will sometimes crave what they are allergic to although Im not sure if that is necessarily true.   It doesn't cause any major symptoms so I eat them anyway.  Raw peanuts seem to affect me the most.  I thought you were supposed to outgrow allergies.  I never did, in fact I kept them and developed some! 

On another note, my friend swares that if I give my child small doses of her honey (she's a beekeeper) that it will help his severe allergies.  Is this true?  

I remember once being with my boyfriend (at the time) and his cousin at a very large military dinner.  They were serving shrimp and the cousin was allergic.  He loved them so much that he kept chowing down, about the time that they were giving a very long serious speech, it started to affect him.  They both got the giggles and in turn, I did.  I had to do everything I could not to interrupt the whole speech.  Why is it that things seem funnier when you can't laugh?  

To keep more in line with the thread, I have been craving a taco salad all day!


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 18, 2012)

Merlot said:
			
		

> On another note, my friend swares that if I give my child small doses of her honey (she's a beekeeper) that it will help his severe allergies.  Is this true?



I've read the same thing. However it had to be raw honey harvested relatively close to home. The bees make the honey from the same pollens that cause the allergies. It's supposed to desensitize you.

I've been craving pizza and hot wings. Neither fit into my diet plan. :boo:


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Well my 8 yr old and I went to the store the other day and he picked out a donut and I got myself a cherry one (rare occurence for me).  Later that night I was ready for it only to find it gone.  My husband had eaten my child's and gave mine to his mother!   I think that is grounds for divorce, yes?
> 
> Peanut butter actually doesnt do too much to me.  I ate a bag full of raw mixd nuts once and had a pretty itchy throat but it went away soonish so I think I can swing it!


I think you might start putting notes on things that are untouchable like MINE< MINE< MINE. Touch this and loose your hand!!!!
It works til he realizes you don't have an alligator in the back yard sooooo
kades


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I think you might start putting notes on things that are untouchable like MINE< MINE< MINE. Touch this and loose your hand!!!!
> It works til he realizes you don't have an alligator in the back yard sooooo
> kades


 
Or you could put a sign that says, "This is a school science project and has been injected with (find a hideous Latin sounding word) and is poisonous. DO NOT EAT. (No alligator needed.) Make the sign big and in red bold lettering.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

I went to the freezer to see what I was going to take out for tomorrow. I saw a half bag of bittersweet chocolate chips on the door shelf. I ate half of them. That took care of my instant craving. I never did take out anything for tomorrow.


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

blissful said:


> With no calorie ramifications?
> 
> *Lays potato chips*--original, and chip dip made with sour cream and Lipton French Onion soup mix.
> 
> ...


 
For me it has to be Wise potaot chips. They are not uniform, some are browner than others, folded in half, just like they were when I was a kid. Lays are just too uniform. Like Pringles.


----------



## patte (Jul 18, 2012)

I need fresh garden vegetables. Lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, radishes, beets, asperagus, green beans, peppers and carrots. I live in Western Washington state and it has been a wet, cool, cloudy summer so we are getting a lot of vegetables from California and warmer places. 

What I am missing most are our beautiful local strawberries. They are looking a little sad this year. And berries from California tend to be picked and shipped before they ripen and lack taste. I need some strawberry shortcake with strawberries that were picked today!


----------



## Addie (Jul 18, 2012)

Thought this might be on interest to those with food allergies. 

Doctors use eggs to reverse egg allergies in kids | US National Headlines | Comcast


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> Some pediatricians started a study with kids that are allergic to peanuts. They had Mom give them just a tiny bit of PB on the tip of a spoon each day. Eventually they adjusted to them and lost their allergy. I wonder if it would work with adults?
> 
> As a kid I was allergic to eggs. But I insisted on eating them. Now I can eat them by the dozen. I started with small amounts of scrambled eggs. I also have a tendency to be allergic to shellfish. But I still eat them. Small amounts only. And I seem to do better when they are deep fried. Go figure. And it is months in between having them. One of these days it will all backfire on me.
> 
> ...


I would be scared to try getting my body used to pine nuts. Going into shock is not fun. Mind you, it has been years since I've eaten pine nuts (I could eat them no problem, and then one day, while making pesto, went into full-blown shock--fortunately, I had an epi pen for my bee/wasp allergy and was not home alone--otherwise I probably would've died--it was 20 minutes to the nearest emergency room and at that time, ambulance attendants could not break skin).


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2012)

lobster, i am always craving lobster.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 19, 2012)

Fresh grown tomatoes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2012)

steak and eggs


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2012)

lifesaver said:


> Fresh grown tomatoes!


Me too, winter is the pits for me right now I'm in hog heaven
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 19, 2012)

babetoo said:


> lobster, i am always craving lobster.


I adore lobster. it really makes me smile a big smile.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 20, 2012)

*The Seafood & Shellfish Lasagne I Just Made*

 Have a wonderful weekend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2012)

A REAL greek salad and MY spinach pies


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Addie (Jul 20, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I adore lobster. it really makes me smile a big smile.
> kades


 
You all can have my share. I am so sick of eating lobster. I grew up as a child eating them all through WWII in place of meat. And right now there is a glut of them on the market and very cheap. My daughter has been getting her fill. Even she is getting tired of them. 

I am also tired of having to work for my meal with lobsters. I don't even bother to get the meat from the small feather legs or the body. Too much work. When I do eat them I just rip off the claws and tail. Then I use a heavy hammer and scissors. 

BTW, did you know there are left and right hand lobsters? Also on the old wooden lobster traps, there is a parlor and a kitchen. Once it is in the kitchen it can't escape. The rotting bait is placed in the kitchen. Lobsters also grow a new claw if they lose one in a fight with another lobster. 

My husband used to bring home several lobsters when he came in from fishing. They were considered trash catch. They couldn't put them in the hold with the fish, they would have eaten them. So they keep them separate and divide some of them to the crew to take home and the rest they sell for what they call shack money to be divided among the crew. I finally had to tell him to stop bringing them home.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Have a wonderful weekend,
> Ciao, Margi.



That really does look amazing Margi


----------

